# FINISHED GLASS ENCLOSURE



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey guys, this is my new custom glass enclosure that I had built for my two Tegus, Panzer & Archie. They had been needing a new tank, much larger than their previous one and I was unable to build one myself. My father is ill with cancer and could not assist me with building a custom wooden enclsoure, so my friends at Komodo Exotics built me this amazing 6x3x3 enclosure. It's all glass, half inch thick with glass on the top aswell. For ventilation I have two sliding screens 14 inches wide each on the top of the enclosure. This provides air, but doesn't let all the humidity escape. As for heating/lighting I have a 160watt Powersun, 100watt Ceramic heatwave emitter and 100 Watt infrared bulb all hooked up to thermostats. The enclosure I think looks very nice, since it's glass and will house them for a while, considering their health and stunted growth. Hope everyone likes


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 28, 2009)

_Very nice,...I would probably add an elevated basking spot so that they're a lil closer to the lights. But other than that,..I like it :-D very nice and different._


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 28, 2009)

Shhhhhhhwwwweeeeeeeet!


...Jefroka


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 28, 2009)

WOW!! That is beautiful!!! 

I agree, the lights should be lower and you'll be able to reduce the wattage. That won't be easy with that design. I hope you don't have th PowerSun on the thermostat. Unless you room temp gets below 65 at night you don't need any heat at night.

I'm working on redesigning all of our enclosures to use 45W halogen bulbs instead of 90W halogens just by lowering the bulbs into the enclosure (with wire mesh guards). Our downstairs used to get up to 88 degrees some days! Now it's in the low 80's and our electric bill will be lower too.


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 28, 2009)

lol you know what, I just saw you youtube vid on this. I love it but I agree with everyone else that the enclosure looks tall and they look a bit far from thier lights. What I really love about your enclosure is you have plenty of substrate for you little guys. I can't tell you how many tegu enclosure ive seen with only like 1/2inch of substrate. My little guy loves to burrow and I can't imagine shallow substrate for him.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 28, 2009)

I use 2 time the thickness of the Tegu for the depth of the substrate.

That enclosure sure is incredible!!!!


----------



## bubbategu2 (Aug 28, 2009)

Is your light and heat emitter sitting on screen? I would be afraid it would get too hot and burn through. Is it on a timer as well? Your cage looks really nice-very professional! I want mine to look that good!


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey, I was watching your vids on youtube the other day lol. Small world! That is a pretty sharp enclosure. Your little guy looks happy with it, and that's the main thing. Just make sure he doesn't throw stones.


----------



## throneofjade (Sep 7, 2009)

I like your habitat a lot.


----------



## FoxxCola (Sep 7, 2009)

Love it


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Sep 8, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> WOW!! That is beautiful!!!
> 
> I agree, the lights should be lower and you'll be able to reduce the wattage. That won't be easy with that design. I hope you don't have th PowerSun on the thermostat. Unless you room temp gets below 65 at night you don't need any heat at night.
> 
> I'm working on redesigning all of our enclosures to use 45W halogen bulbs instead of 90W halogens just by lowering the bulbs into the enclosure (with wire mesh guards). Our downstairs used to get up to 88 degrees some days! Now it's in the low 80's and our electric bill will be lower too.



Thanks! And no, the Powersun isn't hooked up to the thermostat, just the heat sources. And as for the lights being far from the Tegus, I've added a lot more things to the enclosure. This was a picture from the very first day. I've added a slate stone basking platform as well as more substrate. All the temps are working out perfect.


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 8, 2009)

More pics?????


----------



## novato (Sep 9, 2009)

Sweet, congrats! :app


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Sep 10, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> More pics?????



Haven't had my camera in a week in a half, but when I get it back for sure !! More pics to come.


----------



## whoru (Sep 11, 2009)

wow thats is awsome cage love it


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 17, 2009)

I saw in your latest vid, that you have been slowly acquiring plants because the prices are outrageous for reptile plants where you are. I buy all my plants at craft stores, because they are so much cheaper, and then either pick up some suction cups to hang them, or hot glue them to bases. For 25$ I can get enough plants to fill a large terrarium. If you wanted to pay for them, and shipping, I could send a box of silk plants to you easy. I can even take pictures of the ones I'm using, so you can pick out which type you want.

My mom got a laptop from Canada once (ebay) and we paid a little extra to ship it through customs, but it came just as fast as if it was shipped thru another state. Let me know, I'd love to help you out.

Your cage is beautiful! I'm envious of it (and your tegus!)


----------



## FoxxCola (Sep 17, 2009)

That's why I love craft stores, $1- $5 can get you any kind of artificial plant really.

Can't wait for more pics though


----------



## obsessedwithserpents (Sep 23, 2009)

i put your vid on the cage under my favourites on my youtube channel. i think panzer and archie are so cute how well they get on


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 23, 2009)

awesome cage well done great videos as always.


----------

